# Going up stream or river



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I am thinking about kayak fishing is it hard to paddle up stream going against the current? I know this question sounds a little strange, but I would say fishing down stream would be the easy part. Getting back to were you started from my be anouther story. Any info some one, if you would like to share would be greatful. For us newbes there is a lot to learn. Thanks



for us neabes there is a lot to learn.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

*Difficulty depends on how fast the river is flowing. If you plan to fish a long stretch, get a buddy and use two cars. I used to paddle upstream about two miles on a slow river in Canada and then have about one and a half hours to fish the return float. Best way to learn is to get on the river and see how you make out. *


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Good question. I think its important for kayakers to learn how to read river gauges. Interpreting that data (ex. flow rate/levels) will help answer questions about whether you should go out on the water or attempt to paddle upstream. It can also give you a signal that you may be headed out to a kayak drag festival due to water levels. Try and check before you head out to a stretch of water and remember to track the patterns. This will save you a ton of time in the long run.

Below is a link to an article that I think is helpful. Search the forum on this site and you should see some threads about this topic as well. Good luck.

http://www.riverbassin.com/understanding-the-river-gauges/


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

In my yak I prefer to fish going up stream. The reason is I can keep my boat straighter and almost be at a stop with a few paddle strokes. I don't use a anchor so going down stream is harder to keep still in one spot. I use a touring yak so the rudder helps me stay straight. But if the river flow is strong it's tuff to control the boat and stay in one spot. All rivers are different depending on the water flow as stated earlier. Some rivers you need a min water flow so your not on the bottom or dragging the boat. Then on the other end to much water flow and it's dangerous or too fast to fish 

There are water flow charts from the army core of engineers or the state. Just don't have the link handy.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Depends on the day and flow but yes. I've had days where it was harder to paddle back downstream because of the wind and slow flow.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

There's several stretches of the Cuyahoga I like 'cause you can paddle up a mile or two and drift back fishing.
I hate spending time spotting a car downstream and having to drive back up to get the other car, etc.
Some sections you may have to get out and drag around some faster water, but on waters I haven't been on, I like this. Eliminates any surprises if you go upstream first, then come back.
There's also a lot to be said for being dropped off and just drifting down to your ride too.
Guess it goes both ways, depending on time and conditions.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Ditto on the surprises. If you paddle alone it's best not to find a strainer or a blocked river going downstream. An old bike ditched in the woods works as a shuttle as well


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

we do it all the time we call them "pool floats" where we hang around one area, or paddle upstream and float back down. like everyone else said, depends on the part of river and the gauges. get a good feeling of what the "normal" and "low" gauge readings are, I can tell you from experience one foot above normal on the gauges usually makes it alot harder to paddle upstream.


----------

